# la letra w



## mroma

¿Cómo se pronuncia la letra W y cual es su uso,por favor?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí el artículo del DPD:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=w


----------



## Dear

La w es la vigésima letra del alfabeto español

Se pronuncia como la vocal u. 

En palabras procedentes del alemán se pronuncia como b ej: Wagner


----------



## la italianilla

Preguntita: por qué algunas veces, sobretodo por messenger, utilizáis _weno_ por "bueno" ? Tiene algo que ver con la respuesta de Dear???
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Basalo

Lo que pasa es que "weno, suena parecido a bueno" al igual que "webo y huevo" pero esta mal dicho se suele escribir asi en msn o por mensajes de texto para abreviar las palabras.


----------



## la italianilla

Basalo said:


> Lo que pasa es que "weno, suena parecido a bueno" al igual que "webo y huevo" pero esta mal dicho se suele escribir asi en msn o por mensajes de texto para abreviar las palabras.



_webo_ por?


----------



## mroma

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Basalo

No entiendo tu aclaración. Repitela porfavor


----------



## la italianilla

Basalo said:


> No entiendo tu aclaración. Repitela porfavor



quería saber qué significa "webo" 

(quería decir por = en cambio de)


----------



## Basalo

"Webo" es la forma incorrecta de decir "huevo" asi como el ejemplo anterior de "weno" que no es mas que la palabra "bueno"  .  Huevo es lo que ponen las gallinas


----------



## la italianilla

Basalo said:


> "Webo" es la forma incorrecta de decir "huevo" asi como el ejemplo anterior de "weno" que no es mas que la palabra "bueno"  .  Huevo es lo que ponen las gallinas



ahhh claro.... gracias


----------



## Kangy

Yo SIEMPRE pronuncio la doble ve (w) con el sonido /w/, o sea, como se pronuncia en el idioma original de la mayoría de las palabras que la llevan, el inglés.
Con palabras de otros idiomas, como el alemán, donde se pronuncia con el sonido de /v/, generalmente la sigo proununciando /w/ para que no haya malentendidos sobre la ortografía de dicha palabra.

Me suena pésimo pronunciarla como /b/
Jamás voy a decir /'bokman/ en lugar de /'wokman/ (walkman)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Y dices Uágner o Vagner para referirte al compositor alemán?


----------



## Kangy

Lo diría con /u/


----------



## lamartus

Sin embargo, Kangy, _walkiria_ se castellanizó "valquiria", ¿mantienes la /u/ ahí también?


----------



## CeLTe

La letra W en español se utiliza muy poco. Suele aparecer en palabras adoptadas de otros idiomas (inglés, alemán...) y, si no me equivoco, suele mantenerse la pronunciación del idioma original.

Así, en el caso de Wagner tiene el sonido de una B, pero en el caso de Whisky sonaría como una U.


----------



## Jellby

Como dije una vez:



Jellby said:


> El diccionario académico de 1970 es el primero que considera la W como "vigésima sexta letra del abecedario español", en los anteriores dice que "no pertenece propiamente a la escritura española".



La pronunciación, como también han dicho, depende del origen de la palabra. Pero ni siquiera es tan claro, porque se dice "váter" y no "huáter", "vagón" y no "huagón". Hasta hace unas pocas décadas, la "gente normal" no sabía inglés y pronunciaba la "w" como "v", y así se ha quedado en palabras de esa época (y en los nombres de actores que se siguen pronunciando a la antigua  ).


----------



## lamartus

Jellby said:


> (y en los nombres de actores que se siguen pronunciando a la antigua  ).



Ahí tenemos al mismísimo "Yon Vaine" sin ir más lejos.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente, Yon Vaine era el nombre que le daban los padres (los míos sin ir más lejos) a los hijos cuando el niño les decía que había visto "De estéiycouch", dirigida por Yon For.



Kangy said:


> Lo diría con /u/



¿Y se puede saber qué te han hecho los alemanes?


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Después de leer todo esto me voy corriendo a tomar un guïsqui


----------



## Janis Joplin

Kangy said:


> Yo SIEMPRE pronuncio la doble ve (w) con el sonido /w/, o sea, como se pronuncia en el idioma original de la mayoría de las palabras que la llevan, el inglés.
> Con palabras de otros idiomas, como el alemán, donde se pronuncia con el sonido de /v/, generalmente la sigo proununciando /w/ para que no haya malentendidos sobre la ortografía de dicha palabra.
> 
> Me suena pésimo pronunciarla como /b/
> Jamás voy a decir /'bokman/ en lugar de /'wokman/ (walkman)


 
¿Walkman es de origen alemán?


----------



## Fernando

No, con "walkman" no hay ninguna duda de que es de origen inglés y que la forma habitual de pronunciarse es "uokman".

Como ya se ha comentado en castellano sólo se encuentra la letraja en palabras

- De origen visigodo (en España, siglos V al VIII) como Witiza o Wamba (dos reyes) que (sin duda) se pronuncian como "b" (Bitiza, Bamba).

- De origen alemán, como w/valquiria, que (sin duda) se pronuncian como b.

- De origen inglés, de las cuales la mayor parte de las importaciones se han realizado como b (vagón, váter) como ya ha comentado Jellby.

- De origen inglés no importadas sino trasladadas directamente y que en principio deberían respetar la pronunciación en su idioma original (uokman, güisqui, ..).

No veo ninguna justificación a coger una palabra de otro idioma distinto del inglés y "meterle" la pronunciación inglesa.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Fernando said:


> No, con "walkman" no hay ninguna duda de que es de origen inglés y que la forma habitual de pronunciarse es "uokman".
> 
> No veo ninguna justificación a coger una palabra de otro idioma distinto del inglés y "meterle" la pronunciación inglesa.


 
De acuerdo contigo por eso no entendí el comentario de *Kangy* acerca de que jamás iba a decir "bokman" cuando la palabra en cuestión no es alemana


----------



## Jellby

Janis Joplin said:


> De acuerdo contigo por eso no entendí el comentario de *Kangy* acerca de que jamás iba a decir "bokman" cuando la palabra en cuestión no es alemana



Es que si fuera alemana se diría /balkman/ 

Hoy en día la tendencia el al revés, pronunciar todo lo extranjero como si fuera inglés, por eso al pobre Schumacher (no Ralf, el otro) le dicen /máiquel/ en vez de /mijael/ o /michael/...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No sabía que a John Wayne le dijeran Yon Vain en España. Acá es Yon Uein.

Tal vez sea porque a ustedes les queda más cerca Alemania, y a nosotros Estados Unidos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

En México muchas personas tienden a pronunciar así: 
Bueno = güeno 
Huevo = güevo
Huevon= güevon
Washington = güashinton
Wayne = güein
water = gúater... etc
De acuerdo con ese patrón terminan hasta escribiendo *weno,wevo* .
Un ejemplo de esto, es también la palabra *güey* que muchos escriben *wey
*Saludos


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> No sabía que a John Wayne le dijeran Yon Vain en España. Acá es Yon Uein.



Ya no se le llama así, pero en otra época, y según quién, sí se le decía "Vaine" (con "e").


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues yo conozco "Yon Guaine", pero no "Baine". También me parece que he oído más veces "Güenceslao" y "Güilfredo" que "Benceslao" y "Bilfredo".

Y sí, es irritante la manía, sobre todo de la prensa, de que todo lo extranjero se pronuncie a la inglesa, cuando es ésta de las mas raras de las fonéticas.


----------



## Inq

Adolfo De Coene said:


> Después de leer todo esto me voy corriendo a tomar un guïsqui



seguro que la w no suena como "GÜ" por ejemplo "GÜIRA"??

?_?


----------



## Inq

osea la G acompanhada de una U que si suena


----------



## ManPaisa

Inq said:


> seguro que la w no suena como "GÜ" por ejemplo "GÜIRA"??
> 
> ?_?



No, el sonido de la w de inglés no contiene el sonido de la g de español, ni de nada que se le parezca.


----------



## Jacobtm

ManPaisa said:


> No, el sonido de la w de inglés no contiene el sonido de la g de español, ni de nada que se le parezca.


No estoy de acuerdo. Por lo menos en México, cuando se pronuncia algo como "güero" suena como "wero" en inglés.


----------



## Estefanía López

Para la pronunciación de la w, además del Dic. Panhispánico de Dudas, está bien el artículo de artículo de Blogolengua.com ("W. Pronunciación y avatares de esta letra")


----------



## Ibermanolo

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Y dices Uágner o Vagner para referirte al compositor alemán?


 
Lo que se suele decir es Bagner.


----------



## gatogab

> "Webo" es la forma incorrecta de decir "huevo" asi como el ejemplo anterior de "weno" que no es mas que la palabra "bueno" .





> No estoy de acuerdo. Por lo menos en México, cuando se pronuncia algo como "güero" suena como "wero" en inglés.


Siempre he escrito _*güevo*_ por *huevo* o *güeno* por *bueno*. Lógico que lo hago en un modo informal, verbalizándolo también, en un ambiente y contexto que me lo permitan.
Y *Wagner* lo pronuncio *Vagner*, recordando como lo he escuchado en Alemán.
Sin embargo *WC* lo pronuncio *Guater*.


----------



## ninjalj

Como apunte, aunque walkman sea una palabra compuesta de dos raíces inglesas, es de origen japonés. (A ningún hablante nativo de inglés se le habría ocurrido llamar así al aparatito).

Cita de http://lowendmac.com/orchard/06/sony-walkman-origin.html:


> There was a problem: The device didn't have a name. Ohsone suggested that they use the name "Walkman", a play on the Pressman, but the company's leadership was skeptical. The name sounded like a straight Japanese translation, and they feared it would not catch on in the US and Europe.


----------



## Fer BA

Fernando said:


> - De origen inglés, de las cuales la mayor parte de las importaciones se han realizado como b (vagón, váter) como ya ha comentado Jellby.


 
_Wagon_ entra al inglés en el SXV, del alemán _wagen _(Middle Dutch). Aparte de los franceses que usan _wagon, _me suena que en el resto de las lenguas romances se usa con /v/ (vagón, vagone, vagão, vagón, vagó), así que, más allá de lo que diga la RAE del origen inglés, me suena más que razonable la pronunciación como si fuera de origen alemán. 

Lo del _váter_...¿se sigue diciendo?


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> _Wagon_ entra al inglés en el S*XV** XVI, *del *alemán* *holandés*_ wagen _(Middle Dutch).


----------



## gatogab

_Mi pronuncia:_
_Wagon = guagn (inglés)_
_VolksWagen = folcsVagn (alemán)_


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


>


 

ManPaisa,

¿cuál es tu fuente para la corrección? Yo uso el Merriam-Webster.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/wagon

Asumo que no estás cometiendo el error común de tomar _Dutch_ por holandés, cuando en realidad es _germánico_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los holandeses mismos llaman al *neerlandés*, su idioma, _*dutch*_.


----------



## Fer BA

De acuerdo, pero en el contexto inglés, cuando los diccionarios hablan de etimologías y usan _dutch, _lo hacen en un contexto amplio -germánico- que abarca aproximadamente los actuales territorios de Alemania, Austria, Suiza, Bélgica y Holanda (o parte de ellos) y refiere, principalmente al alemán.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/dutch

Al menos así me lo han enseñado...(que no soy ni filólogo ni inglés, así que puede estar completamente errado).

Me corrijo.

La palabra wagon entra al inglés a través del holandés.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=wagon&searchmode=none

¡Gracias a Miguel89!

Mi confusión viene de lo siguiente: hasta el 1600, _Dutch_ refería a lo _germánico. _A partir del 1600 comenzó a referir estrictamente a lo _holandés_ y con un sentido peyorativo. Yo tenía entendido por mis estudios que el uso de _Dutch (Dutch origin)_ en las etimologías (inglesas) refería a lo _germánico_ hasta la época de las guerras entre Inglaterra y Holanda aproximadamente y a partir de allí, estrictamente a lo holandés.

Veo que estaba equivocado.


----------



## redblo

Estefanía López said:


> Para la pronunciación de la w, además del Dic. Panhispánico de Dudas, está bien el artículo de artículo de Blogolengua.com ("W. Pronunciación y avatares de esta letra")


 
No funciona el enlace, y no puedo encontrar la página. Por favor, edítalo.


----------



## Cattya

gatogab said:


> Y *Wagner* lo pronuncio *Vagner*, recordando como lo he escuchado en Alemán.
> Sin embargo *WC* lo pronuncio *Guater*.


En España, WC suele pronunciarse /báter/, aunque proceda de water (inglés). En cambio, es cierto que otras palabras con la misma raíz la pronunciamos como /guáter/: waterpolo.
Redblo, el enlace al que creo que se refiere Estefanía es:
http://www.blogolengua.com/2009/12/w-pronunciacion-y-avatares-de-la-letra.html


----------



## duvija

Adolfo De Coene said:


> Después de leer todo esto me voy corriendo a tomar un guïsqui


 

y a usar el batercló...


----------

